# 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem...



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

I have an 8v that came from a Motronic car, so I swapped the head parts, and put the Vac. distributor back on. My problem is that the fuel distributor is not distributing fuel to the injectors other than the CSV. I tried to lift the plate with the FP relay jumpered, no fuel, I am checking for fuel at the distributor since my injectors are already installed. I have one of the banjo bolts loose. The Motor ran in the Motronic the FP is running with the relay with the trigger coming from the - side of the coil. I do not have any Fuel Pressure #s but I can get them, However I am getting great pressure and spray on the CSV.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

Are you out of gas?
Possibly you have a fuel pump problem. I undid a banjo bolt to check for fuel when I was working on my car and had little fuel in the tank, and it sprayed out of there like crazy, but I could not get the car to start. Finally, I put fuel in the tank and she started right up. Morale of the story - You can't tell about fuel from the pressure at the banjo and this might also apply to the limited duration that the CSV sprays.
I suspect you might have a fuel pump problem. 
The only other reasonable alternative is that the fuel plunger in your dizzy is stuck, but you should notice that when you lift the plate. You sure you held the plate open and nothing came out.
Your injector might also be clogged. Check them all. And replace the 0 rings while you have them out...
Also, your title is confusing. You have a 8v CIS-E and a Motronic system? Hopefully you did not mix parts from these two systems.


_Modified by PASHAT at 1:31 PM 10-15-2007_


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*

I put more gas in it, My plunger could be stuck, I pulled the plunger up with a magnet, the odd thing was when the car is off no fuel running, I can get my rather large pickup magnet to pull it up. When I jump the fuel relay I cannot get the same magnet to pull it up.... The Motronic part came from a parts car. The original car is all CIS-e I parted a Motronic 91 GTI 8v and used the long block for the motor swap as my original was missing.. ( as in non-existent) The injector lines are not getting fuel so I cannot even confirm if the injectors are or are not clogged. Thanks for the response I will put more fuel in to be sure.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

The difficulty you are having lifting the air flow sensor plate with the fuel pump running is normal. There is a small spring pushing down on the control plunger (connected to the air flow sensor plate) all the time but that is a small force. Fuel pressure is the main force used to push down on the control plunger to balance the tendency for air flow to push it up.


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (wclark)*

Yup, pressure is normal.
If it is REALLY easy to pull up when the car is off and not when it is on, might that not be a fuel accumulator and/or FPR issue? Perhaps car is not maintaining enough pressure when it is off or when it is on and he is feeling the pressure of the pump but it is still too low.


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (wclark)*

ok, well if it is normal, I should be able to hold the plunger up then turn the pump on and the fuel should cycle right? Well it doesn't so where does that leave me, a bad pump?


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

Do you hear your pump when you turn on the key?
Make SURE you can see fuel on your gas gauge. Mine would take almost 3 gallons before the fuel pump could reach the gas in the tank.....


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*

My pump doesnt prime like my 16v does, my 16v has a priming pulse when you turn the key before the start. 
This 8v runs when the trigger is given from the coil on the start, I can hear it running.


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

I put 5 more gallons in the car, I ran the pump jumpered again and it started rattling/buzzing....


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sputterputz* »_I I ran the pump jumpered again and it started rattling/buzzing.... 

Not sure what you mean by this.
If you disconnect the lines at the fuel dizzy...the injector lines, does fuel flow out of all of them when you jump the relay with the plate held fully open??


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*

no, no fuel from the dizzy just a rattling/buzzing fuel pump,


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

Did this fuel distributor work for you previously? Is it the one used with the KE-Motronic and is now installed in a KE-Jetronic system?
Do you know if the 3mm hex screw is close to correct?


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

Move back a step then. Disconnect the line to the fuel distributor and then see if there is good fuel flow TO the distributor when you jump the relay.
Put your thumb over it and check it for pressure. Pressure should be fairly substantial


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (wclark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wclark* »_Did this fuel distributor work for you previously? Is it the one used with the KE-Motronic and is now installed in a KE-Jetronic system?
Do you know if the 3mm hex screw is close to correct? 

Fuel distributor is the one from the original ECU Jetronic assumed to work before, the PO of the car blew the headgasket and pulled the head and then threw the motor out. I bought a parts car to swap the motor and tranny out of. But all of the parts were there from the old car.


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PASHAT* »_Move back a step then. Disconnect the line to the fuel distributor and then see if there is good fuel flow TO the distributor when you jump the relay.
Put your thumb over it and check it for pressure. Pressure should be fairly substantial

The distributor has/had (I havnt checked it since you asked) great pressure to the CSV I am waiting on my CIS fuel pressure gauge to get here for accurate measurements.


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sputterputz* »_
But all of the parts were there from the old car. 

And all are suspect at this point. 
On the pressure to the fuel distributor, you can check it now as I suggested, but thinking that it "must be good because"..... is trying to diagnose indirectly rather than directly. Sometimes this is necessary to do but not here. As I explained already, there can be residual pressure that makes it look like the pump is working. If you remove the banjo fitting, you will be able to see if it is working without the need for presumptions.
Good luck!


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

The injectors will not open to permit fuel flow until the pressure is about 3 bar. System pressure is typically 5 bar. Residual pressure should be about 2-3 bar.
So PASSAT is correct in telling you that it is hard to assume the CSI working means system pressure is OK because these injectors also work on 2-2.5 bar pulsed systems.


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*

I have good pressure at fuel distributor, I have the CSV opening and almost starting the car, but the other injectors are not opening, or have fuel coming from the distributor to the injectors. I even propped the plunger up and ran the pump, still no fuel... 
sal


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

Very substantial pressure coming from the fuel pump. I cannot hold the pressure back from the line with my fingers.


----------



## PASHAT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (Sputterputz)*

If you can hold the fuel distributor plunger up with your fingers when you are turning the car over (fuel pump working) then I highly doubt your system is creating/maintaining pressure.
Either your fuel dizzy is blocked or your pump is not providing enough pressure. Fixing your dizzy requires careful work. I would definitely rule out the pump pressure as an issue before I touched the fuel dizzy. Most of it CANNOT be serviced, but even cleaning the plunger requires you to be very careful and understand what you are doing to make sure everything gets lined up.
The CSV operates on its own line and is a different injector. The fact that you can't hold your finger on it just means that there is some pressure. Think you can hold back 2 bar with your fingers?
TEST the fuel pump pressure....


----------



## Sputterputz (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: 85 8v CIS-e Golf problem... (PASHAT)*

CIS gauge should be here any day, I had the dizzy propped up with a wedge, just about 3/4" gap it was a 1" wedge and it was not all the way in..


----------



## Foxyboxy (Oct 28, 2013)

*Same problem*

Hey I'm having the same problem with my 86 gti 8v it'll start with car cleaner but it's not getting fuel I replaced both the fuel pumps and filter and the plunger moves fine on its own and the cvs is getting pressure and pressure is coming from the regulator but i can't get the dizzy to distribute fuel pressure to the injectors ?! I didn't quite get what you did to fix it I just put 4 gallons of has in it too


----------



## dieselfumes2 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Had a similar problem*

I had what sounds like the same problem with my 1985 1.8 CIS-E Quantum. I swapped-out the fuel pressure regulator and it started right up. I don't know if this is the answer to your problem, as I'm not nearly as technical as many of the members here. Just my 1/50th of a dollar. Good luck!


----------

